# Ioline 300...how much can you really save?



## Denyevil (Oct 1, 2008)

Someone local has an Ioline 300 for sale. I contract out all of my embroidery jobs and currently use Stahls to cut my twill and purchase the sew disc. The Ioline 300 would obviously handle both jobs for me as well as expedite orders and save in shipping.
I see that rolls of twill are relatively inexpensive ($40 per 10ft roll) but has anyone really broken down the savings? 
I'd love some feedback from any owners! Thanks so much : )
Don


----------



## TikisEmbroidery (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know about the savings but it is convient to own one


----------

